# Pictus pregnancy



## Screwball

how can u tell if ur pictus cat is pregnant, mine looks like its stomach is triangle shape.


----------



## starrfish71

Are you missing any of your small fish? It's mor elikely the cat ate something.


----------



## Screwball

nope theyre all in there, i got it 2 days ago


----------



## Osiris

No one on record has been able to get these to breed, not much info on them either when comes to breeding so sorry can't help you out.


----------



## Damon

There are a few records of getting them to breed, though very few. Don't they require a mouthbrooding cichlid to raise thier young?


----------



## Osiris

Really Simpte? hmm i did my research maybe 6mos ago on them couldnt find any kind of them breeding, only catfish i know off hand are the syno multi's that use mouthbrooding cichlids.


----------



## solar-ton

your pictus probablly ate too much mine got fat like that after they binged on worms.and how big is the pictus?


----------



## Screwball

2 inches but it was like that wen i bought em
how do u tell the difference between male and female


----------



## Jonno

he prop is constipated or fat (excuse spelling)


----------



## Damon

MalawianPro said:


> Really Simpte? hmm i did my research maybe 6mos ago on them couldnt find any kind of them breeding, only catfish i know off hand are the syno multi's that use mouthbrooding cichlids.


I think you are right. I get them mixed up all the time.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Pictus are pimelodids, so they don't GET pregnant. They lay eggs.
As it happens, they aren't very inclined to lay those eggs, either.

The malaysian fishfarms which produce them do so by injecting the adults with spawning hormones, thereby forcing gamete production, and then stripping the eggs & milt from them, mixing it up in a big bowl, and hatching the resulting fertilized eggs. This species, along with the other _Pimeoldus_ are very prolific spawners in their home waters, so much so that it's easier to collect them than farm them sometimes, but their natural spawning methods are very poorly known.


----------



## Cichlid Man

A pimelloda isn't a fish that feels at home in a fish tank. If you notice they can get quite restless in the confines in an aquarium and can't adapt as well as other fish such as cichlids. In fact the most famous fish for displaying this kind of behaviour is the pangasis catfish, also known as the asian shark catfish which will easily damage it's eyes in the aquarium and will never stop swimmimg against the glass. They will never breed in a small aquarium.


----------

